# Alpine positive pressure wood insert - blower questions



## redrig (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello all,

Been a while since I have posted. I just purchased an alpine brand wood burning insert.

the unique thing about these stoves is that they use this "positive pressure system", that basically you pump outside air into the insert into your home. The blower is actually located outside and there is a flex duct that connects to the insert. This is assuming you are willing to cut some bricks to allow the room for the ducting of the blower

I got this for a great deal yesterday, and I am running into a problem. I do not want to cut a brick or 2 out of the outside of my home to allow for this duct and blower. I figured that I can run it through a clean out for my chimney, it turns out that I can not do it that way.

So my question is - I am thinking I can mount the blower directly to the back of the insert, I have the room inside of my fireplace, just barely but it is there. This of course means that it will not be pulling air from outside, it will be pulling air from inside of the fireplace and chimney. there will be a full liner going up that chimney too, so no exhaust gases mixing into the blower air.

the exhaust setup was initially made as a "slammer" and as a slammer of course you couldnt do it this way, but I will be buying an insert boot and doing a full liner.

Are there any problems with running it this way ? Don' t buck stoves have the blower on the back of the insert in a similar setup as I am describing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, there is always a possibility of a leak which is going to be dramatically increased by putting negative pressure in the fireplace. This is a dangerous idea. Not to mention that it will stink the house up by blowing fireplace air into the room. If it can't be installed correctly, sell it.

Buck inserts have the blower in front I think.


----------

